# What is your favorite ?



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I enjoy foods that taste great but are also _good_ for you. What are your favorite low fat/ healthy recipes?

Svadhisthana


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

When cooking and baking for everyday, I always try to lower the fat content of a recipe and make it more nutritious by adding grains, beans and/or legumes.

A good source for healthier recipes is: http://wwww.cookinglight.com


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

You're right Iza, I love www.cookinglight.com. I can't wait for each new issue of the magazine.

Svadhisthana


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Me too. I also think cookinglight.com and magazine are great sources.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I like reading Cooking Light although I don't tend to cook the recipes inside. They're good for giving me ideas on lowering the fat in what I do cook. I really miss Eating Well.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Eating Well has a web site and the magazine is available in many places. However, yours is the second or third similar comment I've read on the subject. Has something changed @ Eating Well?

Shel


----------



## fortuna (Feb 3, 2007)

Food sould be god for you and tasty. I don't want to eat healthy but not tasty food. There are so many healthy and tasty food there! Just use less fat and less potato/pasta/rice/bread.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

LESS PASTA!!!???? :suprise:  
I'm going to take your post as all natual foods are not unhealthy if eaten in moderation. GTG my pasta has rested enough


----------

